# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PB 8] Problme de cration de GROUP

## Beezz_00

Bonjour,
J'ai ajout dans mon Select original de mon DW une nouvelle colonne (Indicateur) donc les valeurs possible sont 1 et 2. 
Par la suite, je cre un GROUP sur Indicateur.
Dans la partie TRAILER GROUP Indicateur, je mets une ligne noire pour sparer les deux groupes.
Mon problme est que PB mets une ligne blanche (de plus, elle accumule)  chaque groupe de ranges qui sont affich sur cran.
La ligne noire est  la bonne place, mais ce sont des espaces (lignes blanches) qui sont entre les groupes de donnes affichs dans le DW.

Mon DW est de type GRID, j'ai essay pour le fun avec un autre type mais le rsultat est le mme quand il y a une cration de Group. 
Je me demandais si c'est un Bug qui est dans la version 8 de PB.

Merci

----------


## titfab

As-tu essay de cocher la case "Autosize Height" dans les proprits des bands de la datawindow (Detail, Group, ...) ?

----------

